# 1st provisional licence has expired 4 years



## trishka (6 Jul 2005)

Hi Guys,

I have a bit of a problem.  My first provisional licence expired four years ago last May and I was just wondering do I apply for a second provisional licence or go down the road of another first licence.  I have to start driving again for work and i have done lessons etc when I was driving five years ago but just need to get back into the seat again but not sure which licence I should be applying for?  Any advise with be greatly appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## contemporary (6 Jul 2005)

5 years is the max before you have to  start all over again, you will be applying for a 2nd provo AFAIK


----------



## MonsieurBond (6 Jul 2005)

contemporary said:
			
		

> 5 years is the max before you have to start all over again, you will be applying for a 2nd provo AFAIK


 
According to the :


_If your provisional driving licence expired 5 years ago, then you must undergo a _
_Driver Theory test before a new provisional licence can be issued._

There's no mention of being "back on a 1st licence" or anything like that.

The only restriction I am aware of in this area is that if you pass the test but don't apply for the full licence for over a year (i.e. drive with the pink slip as a licence which is legal) then you have to sit the entire test again!


----------



## CMCR (6 Jul 2005)

Trishka, 

Above advice is correct - provided your 1st provisional licence hasn't expired by 5 or more years ago you will be fine.  Simply apply for a new licence in the normal way, with the appropriate fee and your last licence with your application.  Forms are available from your local Garda station or your local Motor Tax office. 

Provisional drivers whose licences have expired 5 or more years have to complete a Driver Theory Test, before they can obtain another provisional. 

If someone is on their 2nd provisional licence, they must apply for their driving test before a new provisional will be issued.  

Full licences are issued for varying periods, depending on your age.  For most people with full, 10 year licences, if your licence has lapsed for 10 years you have to do a driver theory test, apply for a provisional and undergo your driving test again. 

On a final note, Car drivers (Cateogry B) are not required to be accompanied by and under the supervision of a person with a current full driving licence to drive, where they are on a 2nd provisional licence.  Further info is available on the Department of Transport website here: http://www.transport.ie/viewitem.asp?id=2970&lang=ENG&loc=1233


----------



## Joe1234 (6 Jul 2005)

What amazes me is that someone on a first provisional licence needs a qualified driver with them and someone on a second provisional licence does not.  I got my first licence a number of years ago, and drove about 2 or 3 times in the 2 years it was valid.  ie although I had no driving experience when I got my second licence, I was still entitled to drive alone.  By the time I got my 3rd licence, I was a lot more confident, and felt ready to drive alone, but because of some bizarre law, it was not allowed!!!  Only drivers on 2nd licences are allowed to drive alone.

MonsieurBond,

AFAIK you have actually 2 years from the date of passing the test to apply for the licence before you have to re-sit the test.  I passed my test on a Monday, on Tuesday I got the photos taken for the licence, left the form in Wednesday and had the licence when Friday's post came.


----------

